# July/August puppies



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi 

In my constant puppy search I thought I might ask you guys if you had heard of any litters that were planned for this may/june and would be ready july/august?

I know i can contact breeders directly but just thought someone here might have heard of some that might be due? I know there are already waiting lists for some breeders for this time.

Thanks, any news would be good. I have spoken to one breeder about puppies but this is looking like it would be June when the puppies would be 8 weeks and ideally i need something a bit later in july/august.

Also, is 8 weeks the standard age to collect a puppy?

Thanks!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh I should add I want an English show minature cross!

Thanks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

What breeder did you speak to? & how early/late in June is the pup 8 weeks? The breeder may keep the pup 2 or 3 more weeks for you if you wanted them to?

I know the breeder I got my girls from will have litters to leave in June as it says so on the website, but don't know of any others because I haven't been looking i'm afraid :/


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

No worries 

I spoke to Sylvia from Sylml. The puppies would be ready at the beginning of july, but i think that would be if i waited 10 weeks (from my calculations). The end of july/beginning of august would be better. Don't break up fro summer hols until the 23rd july!

Oh well I am sure i will work something out. Been reading lots of posts from people who are very happy with their sylml puppies so would be great to get one from there!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah I see where you're coming from, shame they're not going to be just that couple of weeks older, although you can hope? 

Both my girls are English show crosses as well, they're brilliant  Such great personalities, you've definitely made a good decision!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

If your happy with the breeder and def want one of their puppies i would speak to them and ask if they will hold onto the puppy for you (prehaps crate train them as well) until the date you want to pick up ,i remember Jukee Doodles doing this for a few customers who had holidays etc planned.


----------

